# JCB Loader Review



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

looking at a 2010 JCB 406 with 115 hours on it for 50k. anyone use JCB for snow any feed back? havnt ever ran a JCB.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd probably be asking myself why a 2010 model loader only has 115 hours on it.

You could by a new Deere 244J for 75K, I'm sure Cat is around that range too. No way I'd buy a 4 nearly 5 year old machine with 115 hours on it for that price.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont know, its super clean

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2010-Jcb-406-111852405

seems like a decent deal for such a clean machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1837961 said:


> i dont know, its super clean
> 
> http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2010-Jcb-406-111852405
> 
> seems like a decent deal for such a clean machine.


I know, that's what would worry me. It didn't get enough use to even see if there were any issues. Plus the 12.5 MPH travel speed on them kills me...

A year old, yeah, but not 4. I'd expect it to have 500 hours at least by now.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The 409 does 25 mph I'd look for one of those instead


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Go for it, if it fits your needs. A couple of guys use them for pushing around me and they love them. We run a jcb 212 older machine and its a plowing machine. 12' loader box on it is a little over kill but it does the job. As long as you have a local parts supply it will be a great machine


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the issue. Local parts. And I can almost bet there worse then cat in prices


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ive never even considered buying a jcb but they price seemed good for the condition. i have a Cat, Komatsu, and Volvo dealer litterally rite across the street. we have a komatsu PC120 excavator and the thing was a BEAST never a single issue with like 8000 hours on it. i drove one of their compact loaders the other day and was pretty impressed they are just a little pricey.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 407 and as stated above, the 12.5mph ground speed kills it. I like the machine. operates well and havent had many issues with it. parts can be tricky. we have a large jcb dealer about 45min to our north and they dont stock much for my machine. blew the radiator three weeks after buying it and they wanted $1900 for a new one and couldnt tell me when it would be in.


----------



## Drano0127 (Dec 12, 2010)

We have a small loader that we use around the yard that has a 12mph speed. Great little machine, but a pain to move around down the streets. If you have the chance to pick up a small loader with a travel speed, go with that option, otherwise, you will wish you had.


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

Broncslefty7;1837939 said:


> looking at a 2010 JCB 406 with 115 hours on it for 50k. anyone use JCB for snow any feed back? havnt ever ran a JCB.


We ran a 409 last year. Had a 9-14 hla wing blade on it. It pushed a lot of snow. Great viz. operator loved it and it was used a lot to load trucks as well.

But.... We had a lot of issues with the road gear. It started by not going into high. Then it would shut down in the middle of the road. It would leave you stranded. It took 3 months to get fixed. Jcb had no parts. Had to ship a whole rear axle assembly from Europe.

Loved the machine when it was working. But parts are a pain in the [email protected]@.


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

Broncslefty7 said:


> looking at a 2010 JCB 406 with 115 hours on it for 50k. anyone use JCB for snow any feed back? havnt ever ran a JCB.


How did the jcb 406 work out? I am looking at one to use with a 12' Pusher.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

boundless stars said:


> How did the jcb 406 work out? I am looking at one to use with a 12' Pusher.


i ended up getting a case 321f.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i ended up getting a case 321f.


Gooder choice


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, we had a 89 Case 680 road king that we sold last year. That thing would start in the middle of february if i hadnt touched it in months. so im excited to see their performance gains over the past 20 years.


----------

